# question about seeds ordered from dr chronic



## ytrew (Oct 25, 2007)

i just ordered  BIGGIE SMALL 
Chronics Revenge 
 from dr chronic, anybody know anything about these strains, there wasnt much info on it on there site. how long does it usually take for these to arrive?


----------



## buzzcat (Oct 26, 2007)

got the seeds today from dr chronic. look great but one seed is split open, will it still germinate?


----------



## DLtoker (Oct 26, 2007)

no.


----------

